# Struggling to get a good back workout



## lainc (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey

My biggest problem at the moment is I'm struggling to get a good back workout that doesn't exhaust my arms first. I'm not yet strong enough to do chin ups/pull ups and my back exercises at the moment are Deadlift, shrugs, pulldown and seated bent over rows with dumbbells (not sure of the proper name for that exercise but hopefully you get me).

I've tried partial reps, supersets and splitting my back routine over 2 different days but my arms just get worn out and I never feel like I've worked my mid-back/lats out. My traps tend to ache after shrugs and Deadlift works for my lower back.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bt stuck what to suggest TBH mate apart from maybe go lighter for more reps and build up..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Milky said:


> Bt stuck what to suggest TBH mate apart from maybe go lighter for more reps and build up..


Maybe you need to work on your form too. You need to think about working the right muscles...


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Best advice I ever got for back was 'use your hands as hooks'

On all back moved imagine pulling from your elbow and this should change the move to use less biceps


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

try straight arm pull down facing the lat pull down machine/cable. pre-exhaust them, then do a compound. imagine you have no forearms & this will help you to lead with your elbows.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ardsam:2924266 said:


> Best advice I ever got for back was 'use your hands as hooks'
> 
> On all back moved imagine pulling from your elbow and this should change the move to use less biceps


X2

Shut your eyes and feel your back contract .. hold the sqeeze and repeat


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> X2
> 
> Shut your eyes and feel your back contract .. hold the sqeeze and repeat


make sure you dont fall over


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

As most people have stated, it's all about form and thinking about the muscle you are trying to work. Try and stimulate your mind-muscle connection and concentrate on that rather than the weight itself, anyone can pick up a heavy weight and bash out 12 reps.

For example, when you are doing a lat pull down, your hands are just holding the weight, imagine pulling down with your elbows and lats and when you reach the bottom of the rep contract and squeeze both of your lats. Start with a light weight to practice strict form to correctly stimulate the muscle, and then build the weight back up when you can complete full and proper reps at that weight range.

Forget the ego lifting and you will soon grow!!! :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get some straps matey. my issue is crippling forearms pumps that you cant do sh!t with


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

lainc said:


> Hey
> 
> My biggest problem at the moment is I'm struggling to get a good back workout that doesn't exhaust my arms first. I'm not yet strong enough to do chin ups/pull ups and my back exercises at the moment are Deadlift, shrugs, pulldown and seated bent over rows with dumbbells (not sure of the proper name for that exercise but hopefully you get me).
> 
> ...


And also, keep your back routine down to one day and try mixing up your exercises a bit.

Eg.

Wide Grip Pull Downs

Close Grips Rows

T Bar Rows

Rack Pulls

Close Grip Pull Down.

Just concentrate on form and getting the best contraction and muscle stimulation, and the weight will come eventually.


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Go on a seated cable but instead of rowing the weight backwards and forwards take the tension up on the cable keep ur arms straight and just concentrate on pulling the weight back with ur lats hold and squeeze for a few second then slowly lower the weight forward again (keeping your arms straight at all times) and repeat... The weight stack won't move far but it will be the lats doing almost all the work with your arms doing very little.. Think of it as kinder like a shoulder shrug movement but utilising your lats instead of your traps!!! It takes a couple of sets to get use to it and you will get some bizarre looks in the gym but they work wonders in enabling you to fully contracting the lat muscle!! A lot of people will use there arms and momentum to shift the weight on back days which doesn't offer much stimulus to the lats!!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a look at this form vid and see if it helps,i thought i could train my back good on pulldowns and chins but it kills doing them this way.


----------



## lainc (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I'll give this stuff a try


----------

